
RSS-Bridge: the RSS feed for websites missing it - Fice
https://github.com/RSS-Bridge/rss-bridge
======
nickm12
YouTube has RSS for channels:
[https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6224202?hl=en](https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6224202?hl=en)

RSS for Twitter sounds good. I don't have a Twitter account and used to follow
a bunch of accounts via RSS but they shut that down a while ago. PHP is a
turn-off though.

------
Slavik
Does anyone know a tool, which would "convert" changes on the webpage into RSS
stream?

I get, that is exactly what RSS-Bridge does, but it supports limited number of
bridges. I'm looking for a way to track for HTML changes on ANY page.

Prevously, I used page2rss for that, but it shutdown few years ago.

